# mitbringen: llevar oder traer?



## uguban

Wenn ich auf eine Party eingeladen bin, wie kann ich dann auf Spanisch sagen: Soll / kann ich was mitbringen? (also Salat etc.)

so? ¿Quieres que traiga algo? oder ¿Puedo llevar algo?

Danke!


----------



## starrynightrhone

Hallo Uguban,

"traer" benutzt man, um etwas von einem anderen Ort zum aktuellen Standort zu bringen (von dort, nach hier)

"llevar" hingegen benutzt man entgegengesetzt, also um etwas von hier (desde aquí) an einen anderen Ort zu bringen.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Lo correcto sería decir:
¿Quieres que lleve algo?

Traer se utiliza cuando estamos en un lugar y vamos a ir a otro y luego volver a este mismo lugar.

Por ejemplo:

Estamos ya en esa fiesta y vamos a ir al supermecardo y luego volver.

Entonces:
Voy al supermercado ¿quereis que os traiga algo?


Otro ejemplo:
Vamos a ir de viaje a algún lugar.
También se dice ¿Quieres que te traiga algo?

Tschüss.


----------



## Arrius

"Lo correcto sería decir:
¿Quieres que lleve algo?" (marcoszorilla)

Con todos mis respetos a alguien de habla española, yo nunca he oído "llevar" usado así ni puedo encontrar tal uso en el diccionario , a menos que "Quieres que lleve algo?" tenga el sentido de "Quieres que lleve (yo) algo conmigo de casa/de cualquier local cuando venga (yo) a la fiesta".

Ein anschauliches Beispiel der Verwendung von "llevar" im Sinne von "wegnehmen" sieht man an der spanischen Übersetzung von "Gone with the Wind"/ "Vom Winde verweht" - "Lo que el viento se llevó".


----------



## lebenohnegebaeude

Dependiendo de la situación, creo que las dos soluciones son posibles en esa frase. 
Creo que en español coloquial también seria posible decir: "¿(Te/Os) traigo/llevo algo?" Quizá alguién de habla española me pueda (puede?) confirmar eso...


----------



## sden

Llever algo: se dice para fiestas (llevas algo de tu casa a la de otro)
Traer algo: se dice cuando te vas de viaje (traes algo del extranjero)


¿Llevo algo? ¿Una botella o un postre?
¿Te traigo algo? (de recuerdo del lugar que vas a visitar)

Espero que sea de ayuda


----------



## uguban

Muchas gracias a todos. Ya se me ha aclarado (un poco) la cosa. 

Y después dicen que el español es un idioma fácil. (-;


----------



## Elena29

Diríamos: ¿qué llevo?
Creo que preguntar ¿quieres que lleve algo? es simplemente por cortesía, algo que se dice sin intención real de llevar nada. 
En cuanto a llevar o traer, lo que se ha dicho ya está genial.
Un saludo


----------



## Dudu678

Arrius said:


> "Con todos mis respetos a alguien de habla española, yo nunca he oído "llevar" usado así ni puedo encontrar tal uso en el diccionario , a menos que "Quieres que lleve algo?" tenga el sentido de "Quieres que lleve (yo) algo conmigo de casa/de cualquier local cuando venga   (yo) a la fiesta".



Bueno, tú mismo estás usando llevar así. Dices: _¿Quieres que lleve algo [conmigo cuando vaya a la fiesta]? _Luego está claro que se puede decir _¿Quieres que lleve algo?_ en este sentido y sin problema.

Por otro lado, ten en cuenta que _kommen, to come_ no son lo mismo que _venir_, puesto que _venir_ implica que hay desplazamiento al lugar desde el que se habla. El invitado que quiere llevar algo todavía no está en la fiesta, luego no _viene, _sino _va.

_Por último, aquí tienes la definición de que no lograbas encontrar:


> *llevar**.* (Del lat. _levāre_, levantar).
> * 1.     * tr. Conducir algo desde un lugar a otro alejado de aquel en que se habla o se sitúa mentalmente la persona que emplea este verbo.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Como ves, no es incompatible.

Saludos.


----------



## Oceanboy

Hola, 

Nosostros a veces también decimos: 

 Hay que llevar algo a la fiesta?


----------

